# Solaris/Linux/veritas jobs



## shivakumar (Apr 6, 2014)

I am working on solaris/linux/veritas having 5 years experience in india .I am planning to procees my australia PR after that i want to quit my job in india and will go for job search in australia on solaris/linux.Please advice is it good decision and how the job market on my skill thanks in advance.


----------



## aidin.elmi (Apr 5, 2014)

check seek website and search for solaris or linux, I highly recommend learning IBM AIX since most employers need system admins with AIX, Solaris and Linux skills


----------

